# What would you say about this type of toilet seals?



## Quselilon (May 29, 2019)

Hi all! I am just wondering if anyone has used one of these ring seals for the toilet to flange seal.

I have a cottage that I installed a toilet with a traditional wax ring about 5 years ago. I noticed that it was leaking, only when flushed, this weekend (may have leaked from the start, don't know.)

I know wax rings have quite a bit of positive history but I am wondering that perhaps mine breached because I let the cottage freeze in the wintertime (after blowing out pipes and putting plumbers antifreeze in the toilet bowl, tank and all drains). It might also have happened due to my hacker level of experience with installing toilets.

Anyway, I would appreciate anyone's comments that have used one of these Danco Perfect Seal systems for the flange to toilet seal.  So I'm interested in whether it is really the best.


----------



## mark handler (May 29, 2019)

Sounds like a Ad.

Are there ICC or IAPMO listings?
Test data?


----------



## ICE (May 29, 2019)

Danco came in a distant third place.


----------



## cda (May 29, 2019)

I am also an amatuer toilet puller 

Have two and have had to restet them a couple of times for different reasons 

I think I have one that leaks, so will give it another shot.

I looked at those devices before, because my flanges are shot.
But I kept with wax and seems to help. 

What  I did do is 


*Toilet-setting solution*
Setting a toilet onto the new bolts can be the most frustrating part of the whole installing a toilet job. The bolts slip and tip as you’re straining to align them with the holes in the toilet. And each time you miss, you risk crushing or shifting the wax ring. The plastic slip-on washers sometimes included with bolts help, but they still allow the bolts to move. The best approach for how to install toilet is to buy a second set of nuts and washers so you can lock the bolts in place before you set the toilet. To make sure they’re in the correct position, set the toilet and check its height and position. Then lift it off and add the wax ring. To make the bolts easier to find, mark their locations with masking tape.


https://www.familyhandyman.com/plumbing/toilet-repair/how-to-replace-a-toilet/


Than I saw this I might try::

Look at about 3:57::







I thought about the rings you talked about, but used wax, seems like a little more play


----------



## cda (May 29, 2019)

Welcome !!!


----------



## HForester (May 29, 2019)

Geez...bells and whistles for a lot of cost. The three biggest reasons (IMHO) that a standard wax ring ends up leaking is:

1) The closet flange is not attached securely to the floor 
2) The toilet (water closet in plumber's terms) does not rest on the floor without wobbling.
3) The bowl is not caulked or grouted (sealed) to the floor.

Of course, the closet flange can't be broken and the floor can't  be spongy/soft. And the right thickness of wax ring is needed for the application.

Make sure of those details and tighten the closet bolts "enough" and rarely will there be a problem. Tightening closet bolts without cracking the bowl or breaking the closet flange is "an art": it takes experience. Many bolts are not tightened enough because amateur installers are super afraid of breaking the bowl. If the bowl is wobbly on the floor before tightening the bolts, you are not going to be able to tighten the bolts enough to prevent the wobble.


----------



## cda (May 29, 2019)

HForester said:


> Geez...bells and whistles for a lot of cost. The three biggest reasons (IMHO) that a standard wax ring ends up leaking is:
> 
> 1) The closet flange is not attached securely to the floor
> 2) The toilet (water closet in plumber's terms) does not rest on the floor without wobbling.
> ...





3) The bowl is not caulked or grouted (sealed) to the floor.

I have wondered about this

If the bowl is caulked

And there is a leak

Won’t it kind of get liquidity and maybe smell, if trapped under the bowl?????


----------



## e hilton (May 31, 2019)

cda said:


> 3) The bowl is not caulked or grouted (sealed) to the floor.
> 
> I have wondered about this
> 
> ...



Exactly.  And the caulk, or lack of caulk, has nothing to do with contributing to the cause of the leak.  At best it will hide the leak, at worst it hides the leak and allows the structure damages to go unnoticed until it hecomes a major problem.


----------



## Keystone (May 31, 2019)

I prefer wax rings period but the market has come a long way with products, Danco is a decent product.  

The wax ring is not the issue. 
- improper setting of toilet, not taking it down level. 

Chalk is a sanitary issue not a stability issue.  No it does not get moldy under a bowl if sealed. I low key advise folks who have those concerns and are persistent to seal the bowl at front and sides then leave a small area opening in rear. 

Listing for a wax ring, not sure about that but if toilet rings are supposed to have a listing well that’ll be my card to pull on a contractor that is giving me the fits.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 31, 2019)

i use to winterize a whole resort of about 40 buildings for 15 years and I don't remember having  problems with toilet seals.


----------



## Robert (Jun 1, 2019)

I installed a Danco a year ago and had have no problems and liked the no-mess of it. One plumber I talked to prefers these to wax rings because he removes toilets all the time and hates cleaning the wax from underneath.


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2019)

Robert said:


> I installed a Danco a year ago and had have no problems and liked the no-mess of it. One plumber I talked to prefers these to wax rings because he removes toilets all the time and hates cleaning the wax from underneath.



Hum have not seen that one before

Might try it on my leaker 

Is it this one:::


https://www.lowes.com/pd/Danco-Perfect-Seal-Universal-Rubber-4-75-in-in-Wax-free-Gasket/50433626


----------



## Robert (Jun 6, 2019)

Yes, that's it


----------



## HForester (Jun 17, 2019)

MAYBE if I was a DIYer, the DANCO item might be a reasonable choice. However, for new construction (such as setting 1000s of WCs a year) or even repair plumber work, wouldn't you rather use a wax ring that costs less than a $1.  Let's see, for 10,000 WCs:

Cost for wax rings: $10,000 
Cost for DANCO (and let's assume you get a supplier discount to make the cost $7 each): $70,000

"I've always wanted to drive a really nice truck but I can't seem to afford it"

....I wonder why.


----------



## cda (Aug 7, 2019)

Robert said:


> Yes, that's it




Ok have had some diy time and tried the danco

Easy to set

Holds the bolts in place

A lot easier to align the toilet

Goes on and seats easy

Leak is gone !!!

Lot less hassle than a simple wax ring


Thanks


----------



## e hilton (Aug 8, 2019)

CD ... everything you say is worth way more than the $6 upcharge.


----------

